# Question on lighting



## Crossfire636 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello,
I just placed an order in for live plants. After the order i did some more research on plants and i think i might have a problem with lighting. Right now i have 2 standard 18" Aqua glo 15 watt bulbs. I bought a bunch of low light plants. (55 gallon tank)

Should i upgrade my light to the dual tubes or will i be okay with what I have now?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Crossfire636 said:


> Hello,
> I just placed an order in for live plants. After the order i did some more research on plants and i think i might have a problem with lighting. Right now i have 2 standard 18" Aqua glo 15 watt bulbs. I bought a bunch of low light plants. (55 gallon tank)
> 
> Should i upgrade my light to the dual tubes or will i be okay with what I have now?
> ...


that is 30 watts over a 55g... You would be ok if the plants were the lowest light plants, but I'm assuming you got some medium light plants with that. Post up what kind of plants you got, that will help.

You would need about 80 watts of light (over the 55g) for medium light plants, if you are getting them. Make sure the kelvin rating on the bulb is between 5000-10000k.

Hope that helped


----------



## Crossfire636 (Mar 26, 2009)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Hello,
> I just placed an order in for live plants. After the order i did some more research on plants and i think i might have a problem with lighting. Right now i have 2 standard 18" Aqua glo 15 watt bulbs. I bought a bunch of low light plants. (55 gallon tank)
> 
> Should i upgrade my light to the dual tubes or will i be okay with what I have now?
> ...


that is 30 watts over a 55g... You would be ok if the plants were the lowest light plants, but I'm assuming you got some medium light plants with that. Post up what kind of plants you got, that will help.

You would need about 80 watts of light (over the 55g) for medium light plants, if you are getting them. Make sure the kelvin rating on the bulb is between 5000-10000k.

Hope that helped
[/quote]

Thank you for the information. I just dropped some money this weekend on a dual tube 48 inch light with a verso top glass canopy. For bulbs I went with the Aqua Glo 18,000k. I know it is a high k rating but i guess they are made for plants with strong red and blues. Looks great. Now I am just waiting for the rest of my drift wood and plants to come in the mail.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

18000k is not doing to do it for your plants, I'm sorry

5500k to 10000k will work for you


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> 18000k is not doing to do it for your plants, I'm sorry
> 
> 5500k to 10000k will work for you


5500 to 10000 is the best for plants due to its range in the color spectrum. So like dippy said 18000 will not work for plants.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I would go with dippy he is one of the most knowleged members when it comes to plants and even though he may not know it most of what I know about plants comes from his posts and has never been wrong or off by much that is something you can bank on trust me.


----------



## Crossfire636 (Mar 26, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I would go with dippy he is one of the most knowleged members when it comes to plants and even though he may not know it most of what I know about plants comes from his posts and has never been wrong or off by much that is something you can bank on trust me.


Damn lol. The bulbs were $25 a piece. I guess I will have to pick up something else. So far the plants are doing well. Dippy do you have a recommendations on bulbs? I know you said between 5k and 10k but any manufacture better then other?

Thank you for the information guys!!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Crossfire636 said:


> I would go with dippy he is one of the most knowleged members when it comes to plants and even though he may not know it most of what I know about plants comes from his posts and has never been wrong or off by much that is something you can bank on trust me.


Damn lol. The bulbs were $25 a piece. I guess I will have to pick up something else. So far the plants are doing well. Dippy do you have a recommendations on bulbs? I know you said between 5k and 10k but any manufacture better then other?

Thank you for the information guys!!
[/quote]
if you want to go cheaper go with this. these are what I use.

http://www.aquatraders.com/aquarium-lighti...scent-bulb.html

people cap on them but I have had no problems what so ever and they are a lot cheaper then the store.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

you can also try ebay.


----------



## Crossfire636 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yanfloist said:


> you can also try ebay.


I will def look at both.

What about Home Depot?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Crossfire636 said:


> you can also try ebay.


I will def look at both.

*What about Home Depot?*[/quote]

If you find what you need there..


----------



## Crossfire636 (Mar 26, 2009)

I went down to petsmart and picked up 2x48" Aqualife2 bulbs. They are 6700k. I had them on for a day and my plants already look better!!

Thank you for the information guys. I really appriciate it!!


----------



## Crossfire636 (Mar 26, 2009)

Update:
I bought two Life Glo 2 48" bulbs. They are rated at 6700k and have 320 Lumens. My hornwart quickly accelerated but I am starting to get a brown algea out break (If any one has any ideas on how to treat it please let me know)

So today and for the next few days i switched one of the Life Glo bulbs out with an Aqua glo bulb which is 18000k with about 120 lumens.

I dont think the plants will like it as much as the two life glos together but the colors in the tank look great.


----------

